# How can I install Unix on my stand alone PC to practise Unix?



## ajayritik (May 6, 2009)

I need to learn Unix so what would be the best thing to practise UNIX. Should I install Linux and practise the unix commands etc or do we have any other options like Fedora etc. I'm sorry if this looks like a naive question.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Yup Install Linux.
However if you want a "true" Unix go for Solaris.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

if u r not familiar with installing linux u can download vmware workstation for windowd n practice installation n basic stuff b4 proceeding


----------



## ajayritik (May 7, 2009)

I know many of the folks here have worked on Unix so should be having more details as how I can go about doing this. I had installed Linux earlier but later read that some of the commands may not be available. Is it possible to install Solaris on a stand alone PC.


----------



## IronManForever (May 7, 2009)

^ OpenSolaris. Check for hardware compatibilities.
---

A good, maybe better option would be to download SUN's own 'VirtualBox' and run OpenSolaris in a virtual environment.


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2009)

I currently have DG965 RY motherboard I have read many articles telling it does not support Linux. Is this true? I had tried installing SCO Unix on my PC yesterday but it's not working.
Anybody out here who has the same mother board as mine and still have Linux working on it?


----------

